# Parts of a Tree



## Abu Bishr

Hi everybody

How do you say the following in your language:

tree

roots

stem / trunk

bark

branches

leaves

fruits

flowers

blossoms

crown


*Afrikaans:*

tree: boom

roots: wortels (sing. wortel)

stem / trunk: stam

bark: bas

branches: takke (sing. tak)

leaves: blare (sing. blaar)

fruits: vrugte (sing. vrug)

flowers: blomme (sing. blom)

blossoms: bloeisels (sing. bloeisel)

crown: kroon


BTW "wortel" is also used for "carrot".


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese:* 

tree: árvore

roots: raízes (sing. raiz)

stem: caule

trunk: tronco

bark: casca

branches: ramos

leaves: folhas

fruits: frutos

flowers: flores

blossoms: rebentos

crown: copa


----------



## Ini_Luna

*Spanish:*

tree: árbol

roots: raíces (sing. raíz)

stem: tallo

trunk: tronco

bark: corteza

branches: ramas

leaves: hojas

fruits: frutos

flowers: flores

blossoms: flores (de árboles frutales)

crown: copa


----------



## robbie_SWE

*Romanian:*

tree: _copac_, _pom_, _arbore_

roots: _rădăcini_ (pl.)

stem: _tulpină_

trunk: _trunchi_ (also _peduncul_)

bark: _scoarţă_

branches: _crengi_ (pl.) (also _ramură_)

leaves: _frunze_ (pl.)

fruits: _fructe_ (pl.)

flowers: _flori_ (pl.)

blossoms: _boboci_ (pl.) (or just _inflorescenţă de pomi fructifieri_)

crown: _coroană_


----------



## Joannes

Dutch:

tree *boom*

roots *wortels*

stem / trunk *stam*

bark *schors*

branches *takken*

leaves *bladeren* (sg. *blad*)

fruits *vruchten*

flowers *bloemen*

blossoms *bloesems*

crown *kruin*




Abu Bishr said:


> BTW "wortel" is also used for "carrot".


Same here.


----------



## Drechuin

*French
*

tree: L'arbre (masc.)

roots: Des racines (fem.)

stem / trunk: Le tronc

bark: L'écorce (fem.)

branches: Les branches (fem.)

leaves: Les feuilles (fem.)

fruits: Les fruits (masc.)

flowers: Les fleurs (fem.)

blossoms: Les fleurs (fem.)

crown: La cime


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

tree - *medis*

roots - *šaknys*

stem / trunk - *kamienas*

bark - *žievė*

branches - *šakos*

leaves - *lapai*

fruits - *vaisiai*

flowers - *gėlės*

blossoms - *žiedai*

crown - *vainikas*


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

tree - *puu*

roots - *juuret*

stem / trunk - *runko*

bark - *kaarna *(birch bark - *tuohi*)

branches - *oksat*

leaves - *lehdet / lehvistö* 

fruits - *hedelmät*

flowers - *kukat*

blossoms - *kukinnot*

crown - *latvus*


----------



## irene.acler

Italian:

tree - *albero*

roots - *radici*

stem - *stelo/gambo* (of flowers)

trunk - *tronco*

bark - *corteccia*

branches - *rami* 

leaves - *foglie*

fruits - *frutti*

flowers - *fiori*

blossoms - *boccioli/fiori
*
crown - *sommità/cima* (dell'albero)


----------



## Outsider

Ini_Luna said:


> *Spanish:*
> 
> bark: corteza





irene.acler said:


> Italian:
> 
> bark - *corteccia*


Portuguese has the cognate *cortiça*, which means "cork", that is the bark of the cork tree.


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese: *

tree: 木 (ki)

roots: 根 (ne)

stem / trunk: 幹 (miki)

bark: 皮 (kawa) just like an animal's skin and fruits peels.

branches: 枝 (eda)

leaves: 葉 (ha)

fruits: 実 (mi)

flowers: 花 (hana)

blossoms: 花 (hana) the distinction between flowers and blossoms does not pertain to Japanese.

crown: 樹冠 (jukan) this is a technical word.  I am not aware of an everyday word meaning the "green" part of a tree as opposed to the trunk.


----------



## betulina

*Catalan:*

_ tree_ - arbre

_roots _- arrels

_stem _- tija

_trunk _- tronc

_bark _- escorça

_branches _- branques

_leaves _- fulles

_fruits _- fruits

_flowers _- flors

_blossoms _- flors 

_crown _- capçada


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

tree - drzewo

roots - korzenie

stem / trunk - łodyga / pień

bark - kora

branches - gałęzie

leaves - liście

fruits - owoce

flowers - kwiatki

blossoms - kwiaty

crown - korona


----------



## ukuca

Turkish:
tree - *ağaç*
roots - *kök, kökler*
stem - *sap*
trunk - *gövde*
bark - *kabuk*
branches - *dallar*
leaves - *yapraklar*
fruit - *meyve*
flower - *çiçek*
blossom - *çiçek* or *ağaç çiçeği*
crown - *taç*


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
tree - strom

bush - keř

roots - kořeny

stem / trunk - kmen

bark - kůra(on younger branches)/borka(terminus technicus - on elder br. or on trunk)

branches - větev(sg.)/větve(pl.)

leaves - listy(pl. one by one)/listí(pl. all, great amount)

fruits - plody (bobule, malvice, peckovice, měchýřek, tobolka, lusk, šešule..., ...)

flowers - (do You mean this?) květenství (hrozen, lata, klas, jehněda, palice, vrcholík, okolík, úbor, vidlan, vijan, ..., ..., ...)

blossoms - květy

crown - koruna


----------



## kanoe

French : 
stem = tige (fem)


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto:*

tree: arbo

roots: radikaro (_sing_. radiko)

stem: tigo

trunk: trunko

bark: ŝelo

branches: branĉaro (_sing._ branĉo)

leaves: foliaro (_sing._ folio)

fruits: fruktoj

flowers: floroj

blossoms: floroj

crown: krono


----------



## karuna

Latvian:

tree -* koks*

roots - *saknes*

stem / trunk -*stumbrs *(but sometimes for smaller trees we would say *stublājs)*

bark - *miza *(for some trees, i.e., birch, also: *tāss*)

branches - *zari*

leaves - *lapas*

fruits - *augļi*

flowers/blossoms* - ziedi*

crown - *lapotne*


----------



## Anatoli

Abu Bishr said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> How do you say the following in your language:
> ...



*Russian:*

tree - д*е*рево/дер*е*вья (derevo, derev'ya)

roots - к*о*рень/к*о*рни (koren', korni)

stem / trunk - ствол (*ы*) (stvol(y))

bark - кор*а* (kora)

branches - ветвь, ветка / ветви, ветки (vetv', vetka...)

leaves - лист, л*и*стья (list, list'ya)

fruits - плод*ы* (produce of trees), фр*у*кты (opposite to vegetables)
 plody, frukty
flowers - цвет*о*к, цвет*ы*
 (tsvetok, tsvety)
blossoms - цвет*о*к, цвет*ы* (same as above)

crown - кр*о*на (krona)


----------



## Abbassupreme

tree درخت (derakht)

roots ریشه (reesheh/risheh/reeshe/rishe)

stem / trunk ساقه (sâqeh/sâqe)

bark: پوست درخت (puste derakht/pust e derakht/pooste derakht/poost e derakht/pouste derakht/poust e derakht) lit. "skin of the tree"

branch: شاخه (shâkheh/shâkhe/shâxeh/shâxe)
leaf:  برگ (barg)

fruit: میوه (miveh/meeveh/mive/meeve)

flower: گل (gol)

blossom: شكوفه (shokufeh/shokufe/shokoufeh/shokoufe)

crown: I dunno. Perhaps بالا ي درخت (bâlâye derakht), which would roughly translate to "the upper part of the tree".  I'm not so sure about this one, though. 

To create plurals in Persian, all one has to do is add "haa/hâ" to the end of the word.

The reason for why there seems to be several ways to say words in Persian is because I've put all the possible ways to transliterate the word that I can think of.  I'm hoping that it will help in getting the pronunciation of the words down.


----------



## Woland

Romanian

tree    *copac
*
roots  *rădăcini
*
stem / trunk   *tulpină
*
bark   *scoarţă*

branches   *crengi*

leaves      *frunze*

fruits        *fructe*

flowers    *flori*

blossoms *flori*

crown  *cunună/coroană
*


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> Lithuanian:
> 
> tree - *medis*
> 
> bush - *krūmas*
> 
> ...
> 
> fruits - *vaisiai(uogos, ankštys,...)*
> 
> flowers - *žiedynai(kekė, varpa, burbuolė, kankorėžėlis, skėtis, žirginys, šluotelė, graišas, ...)*
> 
> blossoms - *žiedai*
> 
> crown - *(vainikas?)gal karūna*


----------



## mataripis

Abu Bishr said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> How do you say the following in your language:
> 
> tree
> 
> roots
> 
> stem / trunk
> 
> bark
> 
> branches
> 
> leaves
> 
> fruits
> 
> flowers
> 
> blossoms
> 
> crown
> 
> 
> *Afrikaans:*
> 
> tree: boom
> 
> roots: wortels (sing. wortel)
> 
> stem / trunk: stam
> 
> bark: bas
> 
> branches: takke (sing. tak)
> 
> leaves: blare (sing. blaar)
> 
> fruits: vrugte (sing. vrug)
> 
> flowers: blomme (sing. blom)
> 
> blossoms: bloeisels (sing. bloeisel)
> 
> crown: kroon
> 
> 
> BTW "wortel" is also used for "carrot".


Tagalog: 1.) Tree= punong kahoy 2.)Root=Ugat   3.)Stem= pinaka puno'  4.)Bark=Banakal  5.)Branches=Sanga    6.)Leaves=Dahon   7.) Fruit= Bunga    8.)Flowers= Bulaklak  9.)Crown(the center of the wood?)=  Pinaka batang


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Tree*: «Δένδρο» ('ðenðro, _n._) or colloquially, «δέντρο» ('ðendro, _n._); Classical neuter noun «δένδρον» ('dĕndrŏn)--> _tree_, PIE base *der-/drew-, _wood, tree_.
*Roots*: «Ρίζα/ρίζες» ('riza, _f. nom. sing._/'rizes, _f. nom. pl._); Classical feminine noun «ῥίζα» ('rhīză)--> _root_; also «ῥίζωμα» ('rhĭzōmă, _n._, 'rizoma in modern Greek)--> _the mass of roots of a tree_. PIE base *wrd-, _root_.
*Trunk*: «Κορμός» (kor'mos, _m._); Classical masculine noun «κορμός» (kŏr'mŏs)--> _trunk of a tree, log of timber_; PIE base *(s)qer-, _to cut_.
*Bark*: «Φλοιός» (fli'os, _m._); Classical masculine noun «φλοιός» (pʰlœ'ŏs)--> _husk, bark_; PIE base *bhel-(2), _to inflate, swell_.
*Branches*: «Κλαδιά» (kla'ðja, _n. nom. pl._); diminutive of the Classical masculine noun «κλάδος» ('klādŏs)--> _branch, shoot of a tree_; PIE *kldo-, from PIE base *kel-, _to strike, cut_.
*Leaves*: «Φύλλο/φύλλα» ('filo, _n. nom. sing._/'fila, _n. nom. pl._); Classical neuter noun «φύλλον» ('pʰūllŏn)--> _leaf_; PIE base *bhel-(1), _to thrive, bloom, sprout_.
*Fruits*: «Καρπός/καρποί» (kar'pos, _m. nom. sing._/kar'pi, _m. nom. pl._); Classical masculine noun «καρπός» (kār'pŏs)--> _fruit_; PIE base *kerp-, _to gather, pluck, harvest_. Colloquially, «φρούτο/φρούτα» ('fruto, _n. nom. sing._/'fruta, _n. nom. pl._), an Italian loan word < frutto.
*Flowers*: «άνθος/άνθη» ('anθos, _n. nom. sing._/'anθi, _n. nom. pl._); Classical neuter noun «ἄνθος» ('āntʰŏs)--> _blossom, flower_; PIE base *andh-, _to bloom_. Colloquially, «λουλούδι/λουλούδια» (lu'luði, _n. nom. sing,_/lu'luðja, _n. nom. pl._), with obscure etymology (either from the Albanian _lule_-->flower, or from the Byzantine «λειλίδιον» (li'liðion, _n._) diminutive of «λειρίον/λειλίον» (li'rion/li'lion, _n._)--> the lilium).
*Blossoms*: «Mπουμπούκι/μπουμπούκια» (bu'buci, _n. nom. sing._/bu'buca, _n. nom. pl_). A Byzantine word, diminutive of the Classical masculine noun «βόμβυξ» ('bŏmbūks)--> init. _silk-worm_, later _flower or cluster of flowers_. «Βόμβυξ»>«Βομβύκιον»>«Μπουμπούκι». With obscure etymology.
*Crown*: «Κορώνα» (ko'rona, _f._) or «κορώνη» (ko'roni, _f._). Classical feminine noun «κορώνη» (kŏ'rōnē)--> init. _anything hooked or curved_, later, _garland, wreath, crown_. PIE base *qer-, *qor-, imitative of harsh sounds (especially of the crow's cawing). The curving on the crown resembles _the crow's bill_.


----------



## ger4

In German:
- tree - Baum
- roots - Wurzeln
- stem, trunk - Stamm
- bark - Rinde
- branches - Zweige, Äste
- leaves - Blätter
- fruits - Früchte
- blossoms - Blüten
- crown - Krone, Wipfel


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *
- tree - fa
- roots - gyökér
- stem, trunk - törzs
- bark - kéreg
- branches - ág, gally
- leaves - levelek
- fruits - gyümölcsök
- blossoms - virágok
- crown - lomb, korona


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh & Cornish:

tree : coeden | gwydhen

roots : gwreiddiau | gwreydh

trunk : boncyff | ben

bark : rhisgl | rusken

branches : canghennau | skorrow

leaves : dail | delyow

fruits : ffrwythau | frooth, frutys

flowers, blossoms : blodau | bleujyow

crown : corun | kurun


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian
*
*tree = àrvure, àlvure (fem.) - plural : sas àrvures, àlvures*

*roots = raighìnas, raichìnas, radichìnas (fem.) - sing. : sa raighìna, raichìna, radichìna*

*stem = fuste (masc.) - pl. : sos fustes*

*trunk = truncu (masc.) - pl. : sos truncos*

*bark = cortza, coltza (fem.) - pl. : sas cortzas*

*branches = rattos (masc.) - sing. : su rattu*

*leaves = fozas (fem.) - sing. : sa foza*

*fruits = fruttos (masc.) - sing. : su fruttu - fem. uncountable : sa frùtture*

*flowers = fiores, frores (masc.) - sing. : su fiore, frore*

*blossoms = briònes (masc.) - sing. : su briòne (Latin "embryo-embryonis")*

*crown = punta (literally "top" fem.) cùccuru (lit. "summit" masc.)*


----------



## ulala_eu

*Galician:*

tree - árbore (feminine, btw)

roots - raíces (sing. raíz)

stem - talo

trunk - tronco

bark - cortiza

branches - pólas/ramas

leaves - follas

fruit - froita/ froito

flowers - flores

blossoms - rebentos/ gromos

crown - copa


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

tree - дрво (also "wood")
root - корен (irregular plural: корења)
stem, trunk - стебло
stump - пенушка
bark - кора (also "sheet of phyllo dough" and "crust")
branch - гранка
leaf - лист (plural "листови", collective "лисје"; also "sheet", e.g. of paper)
fruit - плод (meanwhile, the culinary term is "овошје")
flower, blossom - цвет (when talking about flowers in a non-botanical sense, e.g. one would usually say "цвеќе")
crown - крошна


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

tree: شجرة

roots: جذور

stem / trunk: جذع

bark: لحاء

branches: أغصان

leaves: أوراق

fruits: ثمار

flowers: زهور

blossoms: براعم

crown: تاج


----------

